# Apache - Verzeichnisschutz mit htaccess



## cham (14. November 2003)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand mal ein Beispiel für nen Verzeichnisschutz mit htaccess geben? ich habs schon mit

```
order deny, allow

Allow from all

<FilesMatch "\.(html|gif|jpg|css)$" >
    Allow from all
</FilesMatch>
```

getestet, aber es rockt nicht. 

Danke cham


----------



## Sinac (14. November 2003)

Poste das mal besser ins Webserver Forum, da wird dir eher geholfen!

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Sven Mintel (15. November 2003)

Was willst du denn schützen....

momentan erlaubst du den Zugriff auf html|gif|jpg|css ....verbietest aber nix...das macht ja nicht grad Sinn.


----------



## cham (15. November 2003)

sorry, war falsch abgetippt. war natürlich deny from all aussen. ging trotzdem net


----------



## Sven Mintel (16. November 2003)

Probiers mal so herum

```
<FilesMatch \.(html|gif|jpg|css)$ >
Order allow,deny
Deny from all
</FilesMatch>
```
bei mir hauts so hin


----------



## Linuxuser (2. Januar 2004)

Kann es sein, dass man htaccess erst mal auf dem Apache einschalten muss?


----------



## cham (2. Januar 2004)

also meines wissens nicht. wo liegt dein problem?


----------



## Linuxuser (2. Januar 2004)

Also gut. Ich hab meinen eigenen Server zuhause stehen. Apache 2.0.47, das ganze unter SuSE Linux 9.0 Professional. So, jetz hab ich mir ne .htaccess Datei gemacht aber die bewirkt anscheinend gar nix. Ich denke, dass man htaccess erst mal irgendwo einschalten muss aber ich weis nicht wo.
(Gehört das ganze jetz überhaupt hier her?)


----------



## Christian Fein (2. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Linuxuser _
> *Also gut. Ich hab meinen eigenen Server zuhause stehen. Apache 2.0.47, das ganze unter SuSE Linux 9.0 Professional. So, jetz hab ich mir ne .htaccess Datei gemacht aber die bewirkt anscheinend gar nix. Ich denke, dass man htaccess erst mal irgendwo einschalten muss aber ich weis nicht wo.
> (Gehört das ganze jetz überhaupt hier her?) *



Nein, htaccess muss nicht aktiviert werden. Check mal ob die .htaccess datei auch für den Apache lesbar ist.


----------



## Linuxuser (2. Januar 2004)

Und wie soll ich das checken?


----------



## Sven Mintel (2. Januar 2004)

"Anschalten" musst du .htaccess nicht,aber du musst .htaccess-Dateien erlauben, dass sie Einstellungen in der httpd.conf überstimmen dürfen.

Suche mal in der httpd.conf folgendes:
	
	
	



```
<Directory "D:/Progzz/Apache Group/Apache/htdocs">

#
# This may also be "None", "All", or any combination of "Indexes",
# "Includes", "FollowSymLinks", "ExecCGI", or "MultiViews".
#
# Note that "MultiViews" must be named *explicitly* --- "Options All"
# doesn't give it to you.
#
    Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews

#
# This controls which options the .htaccess files in directories can
# override. Can also be "All", or any combination of "Options", "FileInfo",
# "AuthConfig", and "Limit"
#
    AllowOverride None

#
# Controls who can get stuff from this server.
#
    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all
</Directory>
```
Und ersetze die rot markierte Zeile durch
	
	
	



```
AllowOverride All
```
Es kann dann zwar sein, dass die selbe .htaccess auf nem Live-Server nicht funktioniert,weil der Server da anders konfiguriert ist, aber das merkst du dann schon


----------



## Linuxuser (3. Januar 2004)

Das hab ich jetz gemacht, aber er macht immer noch nichts!


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. Januar 2004)

speichere mal eine .htaccess mit irgendeinem sinnlosen Inhalt unter htdocs ab.....
und rufe dann irgendeine Seite auf dem Server auf.... kommt da ein Serverfehler?

BTW. in deinen Posts schreibst du immer htaccess--->hast du auch den Punkt im Dateinamen, [*.*htaccess]


----------



## Linuxuser (5. Januar 2004)

Ja den Punkt hab ich!


----------

